# R33 under the knife



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Well, after a conversation with Mark at Abbey, I decided to have a few bits done to my car...


You can imagine my thoughts when the first update picture he sent me was this one 










I'd opted to go for a through dash cage rather than the ones that bend around the dash and the cage was painted body colour.










I asked for a neat install as I'm very particular about my car and the interior is full leather, so they promised me that they'd do a great job :bowdown1: 










The rear cross member is removeable but I've never really had passengers in the back so doubt it'll ever get removed.










I think body colour was a good choice in the end...










Cusco cage...










Sun visors have to be relocated...










The rears back in and a bit of warmth in the car and the leather should take the new shape...










The trade secret is to get a headless man to fit the dash...










Whilst they were at it they installed my Defi HUD and Stack dash...










All back together and final tweeks going on...










Dash on ignition only...










Close up of the through-dash penetration...










I've got plans to update the buttons and indicators so it should look similar to this when complete...









Just needs a good clean now:chuckle: 

I'm not a fan of gauges everywhere and have had the Dash for almost 2 years so decided it was time to fit it.

Looking forward to collecting the car from Abbey when I get home from Kazakhstan.

Huge thanks to all the guys at Abbey and especially Mark for his help and support.

Thanks,
Matt.


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

looking really good mate, roll cage looks awsome, loving the head up display too

James.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

A nice neat install, good workmanship there.

Love the Stack dash btw.


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Superb  Good choice of colour for the cage. You having any padding fitted to it (as it hurts ALOT when your head hits it!)?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Jim27 said:


> Superb  Good choice of colour for the cage. You having any padding fitted to it (as it hurts ALOT when your head hits it!)?


Certainly am having padding fitted Jim, found some nice thick FIA stuff with covers already


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## Quail (Aug 26, 2006)

Thats a very very tidy install - looks great!!

Are you going to pad the bars?


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

Got any more pics of the interior? Looks like a very tasty retrim.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

MarkMcQ said:


> Got any more pics of the interior? Looks like a very tasty retrim.


It's the full Connolly leather option that was offered to UK customers on the R33's - I chose the colours closest to the original interior and had the seats embossed at the same time. 

This was the interior prior to being delivered at Abbey;


----------



## Quail (Aug 26, 2006)

Blooody hell thats gorgeous


----------



## mana_r32 (Jun 24, 2006)

u got a nice nterior man!!!!!! is this dash borad is a top screat ? looks like this for me....


----------



## mana_r32 (Jun 24, 2006)

u got a nice nterior man!!!!!! is this dash borad is a top screat ? looks like this for me....
Plus i like the speedometer location , reminds me of the cars


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

mana_r32 said:


> u got a nice nterior man!!!!!! is this dash borad is a top screat ? looks like this for me....
> Plus i like the speedometer location , reminds me of the cars


The dash is made by STACK and it's mounted in a SARD carbon surround - I think the TS RII has the same dash from memory?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

That looks like a Top-Job from Abbey(once more):wavey: 

Cage fits perfect,color is 100% the right choice,the stack is awesome but the hud would not be my choice,at night it looks great,but in daytime it looks top much like aftermarket parts.

But in the end,you are happy with it,thats what counts:thumbsup: 

Alex


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

looks good job mate


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

matt j said:


> The dash is made by STACK and it's mounted in a SARD carbon surround - I think the TS RII has the same dash from memory?


I think mine has the same dash - from memory ...

Looks great.

Phil


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

i want your skyline very nice:thumbsup:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

:smokin: ,as Mick would say,that is JAZZ!!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Top drawer.

Love it.


----------



## kirbz (Nov 13, 2003)

looking good matt, you really need to bring it round when you are back for me to have a little go in it


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Looking excellent Matt, bet you can,t wait to take her out, 

Not in the snow though  

Speak soon 

Best regards Alan


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

m6beg said:


> Quite the opposite Jap Freak JAZZ is bad!!!



:runaway: ,oooops,well i hope you knew what i meant :runaway:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Matt,

I am very glad that you posted this thread. I think that is a cusco cage, the same as mine. I only have the rear half in at the moment because I was unsure about the fit at the front, even though Mark assured me that it would be ace. I should have known really. Now where are the my front legs?......


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

m6beg said:


> Now that car is the DADDY.:bowdown1:


That's what I was thinking too, great cage work there, great trough out stunning car . . .:bowdown1:


----------



## ExScoobyT (Jan 6, 2004)

Whats the feeling with the cusco cage having the cross bracing bolted through welded plates? To me that looks like a poor design. I could imagine one or both shearing off and then you`ve basically got a length of tube acting like a spear inside the car. I really want to cage my car and the cusco is well priced, but is it more show than real protection in a serious crash? Not knocking Matts install in the slightest just concerned that the one time you need the cage, it fails with catastrophic consequences......


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

They did a very clean install, most impressed


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

ExScoobyT said:


> I really want to cage my car and the cusco is well priced, but is it more show than real protection in a serious crash?


Surely in that case you want something properly welded-in.

Phil


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

Matt, your car = teh awesomeness!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

All I can say is :bowdown1: 

Awesome stuff Matt and well done to Abbey.


----------



## AK-47 (Aug 9, 2006)

I for one thoroughly enjoyed that series of pictures, an excellent job that


----------



## GTR LM LTD (Dec 28, 2005)

if your selling your old white gtr gauges give me a pm matt, could be very interested  the new cage and dials look absolutly amazing i think you have a VERY good example of a gtr there, good taste.

all the best, paul.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Thanks for all the comments guys, Mark (and the boys) said it would be good and the pictures give justice to their words:bowdown1: 




ExScoobyT said:


> Whats the feeling with the cusco cage having the cross bracing bolted through welded plates? To me that looks like a poor design. I could imagine one or both shearing off and then you`ve basically got a length of tube acting like a spear inside the car. I really want to cage my car and the cusco is well priced, but is it more show than real protection in a serious crash? Not knocking Matts install in the slightest just concerned that the one time you need the cage, it fails with catastrophic consequences......


I'm sure Cusco etc know what loads the bolts and carriers can take by calculation if nothing else - If the impact is severe enough to shear the bolts and/or welded plates I'm not sure the driver will be too bothered about the 'spear' effect  

If it's a cage for serious competition use you want, then I'd say the only way to go is a full weld-in cage.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Scooby Do....I presume you talking about the 10.8 spec M12 bolts that bolt the cage together? TBH IMHO I prefer something bolted , these bolts with take a huge load before shearing. The cage can be welded in a controlled enviroment i.e on a bench, this is the brackets to hold the different parts together. I would be more worried about the drivers seat breaking in a accident.

Dontt ake to the wrong way we have cars with welded in cages just like Neilo,s R34 and bolted in cages like Matt,s both do the job. 

The car in our opinon @ ABBEY looks awesome , everything takes time & money total respect to Matts "obession" with his car. And honest Matt i dont mind the numerous phone calls , wittering on about your ideas.

BTW...guess what I cant sleep again.......HE HE

Moleman...


> Now where are the my front legs?......


Shall we book you in then to have the front cage fitted.....


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Abbey M/S said:


> Dont take it the wrong way we have cars with welded in cages just like Neilo's R34 and bolted in cages like Matt's both do the job.
> 
> The car in our opinon @ ABBEY looks awesome , everything takes time & money total respect to Matts "obession" with his car. And honest Matt i dont mind the numerous phone calls, wittering on about your ideas.


Mark, I could probably cut the calls down to say...... 7 or 8 a day?:chuckle: 

You know I like to learn as much as I can about the Skyline and in particular my own, who better to learn from than the guy who built it :bowdown1: 

Me.... Obsessed.... :nervous:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Abbey M/S said:


> Moleman...
> 
> Shall we book you in then to have the front cage fitted.....



Need to resolve the exhaust issues first mate.


----------



## ExScoobyT (Jan 6, 2004)

Of course full-weld in cage is the optimal solution! However it is still road car that does track days, full interior, needs reasonable access etc etc. The cost is another obvious concern!

As allready stated, install looks great, no issues there!


----------



## GTR LM LTD (Dec 28, 2005)

GTR LM LTD said:


> if your selling your old white gtr gauges give me a pm matt, could be very interested


did you miss this?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

GTR LM LTD said:


> did you miss this?


Sorry mate, I'll PM you.


----------



## raggatip (Aug 13, 2006)

Car lookin great as ever matt,will she be ready for meet on the 18th


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Oh yes :thumbsup:


----------



## GTRules (Oct 20, 2005)

thats bloody fantastic! yum


----------



## purplepower (May 26, 2005)

Absolutely beautiful R33.

A testiment to Abby's work also. Very impressed


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Thanks guys.

A few body-kit changes next :nervous:


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

Very nice.
Looks like a top quality job there...and a top quality car as well:thumbsup:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

I want a stack dash!!!


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Some more lovely pictures of your great car Matt.
Where did you manage to source the interior from as i would love that interior?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

323ian said:


> Some more lovely pictures of your great car Matt.
> Where did you manage to source the interior from as i would love that interior?


Hi Ian,

It's was a dealer option on the UK cars from Middlehurst's. 

It's a full Connelly leather interior which was fitted when I bought the car, front seats, rear seat and door cards etc. The front seats are embossed with 'SKYLINE' too :smokin: 

Matt.


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

How much was that as a factory option then!!?
I would love one day to get my hands on one of those interiors.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

323ian said:


> How much was that as a factory option then!!?
> I would love one day to get my hands on one of those interiors.


Not sure how much it should have been, over £2k from memory.
I paid a lot less for it as they were 'keen' for a sale


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

You lucky man!!:thumbsup: 
Im not jealous at all.:nervous:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Matt,

I was at Abbey today and Scott was kind enough to show me your car. The cage looks brilliant mate. It's cut really clean through the dash and you can hardly notice the legs in the front footwells. It looks better for being painted too.

Seeing it in the flesh has made my mind up. I will have my front legs fitted as soon as I have saved the pennies.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Nov 30, 2003)

*Yeah*

I should have your "front legs" fitted. It might stop you falling over when you are p....ssed.LOL

Tony


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

moleman said:


> Matt,
> 
> I was at Abbey today and Scott was kind enough to show me your car. The cage looks brilliant mate. It's cut really clean through the dash and you can hardly notice the legs in the front footwells. It looks better for being painted too.


Well, we collected the car today and have to say a massive thanks to the guys at Abbey!

The cage and dash are awesome in the flesh and to be honest (sorry again Dan ) the pictures really don't do the quality of the dash and cage installation justice.:thumbsup: 

Silly grin all day today!


----------



## GTRules (Oct 20, 2005)

Hi, can you tell me more about your speedo etc. what exactly is the make you have and what its wired up to i.e the warning lights for all sensors so no need for defi gauges? what the little other gauges are etc? thanks


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

GTRules said:


> Hi, can you tell me more about your speedo etc. what exactly is the make you have and what its wired up to i.e the warning lights for all sensors so no need for defi gauges? what the little other gauges are etc? thanks












Mark or any of the guys at Abbey are probably the best people to ask as they installed it.

The dash is a Sard/Stack dash, apart from the Stack dash there is the nitrous gauge in the left hand corner and the gear position indicator in the right hand corner. There is also the defi HUD which just displays speed and rpm on the windscreen - also has shift lights.

The stack dash has had all the additional sensors fitted and from memory they include speed, fuel level (in litres), oil pressure, water temperature - I haven't scrolled through the rest as yet as I haven't read the manual and don't want to fcuk any of the settings:nervous:


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Thats looking great Matt.
Not thought about an aftermarket wheel?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

323ian said:


> Thats looking great Matt.
> Not thought about an aftermarket wheel?


Yeah, just not got round to it yet but will need one soon for a button or 2...​


----------

